# Looking for legendary bike restorers for a new TV series



## eoinluc (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey everybody! I’m working with a well-established T.V production company and we’re currently looking for legendary road, mountain and street biking mechanics and people related to bike restoration. 

We're on the lookout for mechanics to feature and bring some old bikes back to life on the show. This can be any sort of two-wheelers from vintage and antiques to e-bikes. Ideally some fabrication or creation wizards who are characters and known in the biking world.

Does this sound like you or somebody you know? If so, I'd love to chat more either here or via email - eoinluctysonmedia@gmail.com. Even if anybody had a tip of somebody that they had heard of, that would be amazing. Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome to our group!!!
I'm sure a few folks here think they are legendary restorers, and I'm sure some folks will nominate a few. Dave Bagne? is a goodie for motorized antique bikes...
a fella named john is a whiz at fabricating things...
There is a lot of talent on this website!


----------



## eoinluc (Mar 3, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to out group!!!



Thank you!


----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome, there certainly are some real characters in this group.


----------



## eoinluc (Mar 3, 2020)

mike j said:


> Welcome, there certainly are some real characters in this group.



Any that come to mind that may be good characters for a TV show?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2020)

try checking out our Media area: https://thecabe.com/forum/media/
or: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/give-it-your-best-shot-bike-photography.29953/


----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2020)

Sam Fitzsimmons, very well known in the vintage bike community, extremely knowledgeable and definitely a character.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2020)

problem is sometimes "Characters" and "Recluses" are one in the same....


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2020)

mike j said:


> Sam Fitzsimmons, very well known in the vintage bike community, extremely knowledgeable and definitely a character.
> 
> View attachment 1150064



Yeah the chemistry between Sam and Curtis from Via Bicycle (https://bikeville.com/) would be tv show worthy.  Those guys are genuinely hilarious together.


----------



## eoinluc (Mar 3, 2020)

mike j said:


> Sam Fitzsimmons, very well known in the vintage bike community, extremely knowledgeable and definitely a character.
> 
> View attachment 1150064



Fantastic photo! Would you have any contact details for Sam? Or for a shop he has? Feel free to PM or email if you would like to keep confidential.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2020)

eoinluc said:


> Fantastic photo! Would you have any contact details for Sam? Or for a shop he has? Feel free to PM or email if you would like to keep confidential.




*Samuel
Fitzsimmons*​*5002 Curtis Ave.
Baltimore, MD 21226*​*410-*_*736-1417
sam.fitzsimmons@verizon.net*_​


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2020)

This guy is also a really big deal in the bike world, or at least he thinks so.  http://www.ratrodbikes.com/rat-rod-bikes-build-off-12-winner


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 3, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> This guy is also a really big deal in the bike world, or at least he thinks so.  http://www.ratrodbikes.com/rat-rod-bikes-build-off-12-winner



I'm a little slow today...Pretty funny


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I'm a little slow today...Pretty funny


----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2020)

eoinluc said:


> Fantastic photo! Would you have any contact details for Sam? Or for a shop he has? Feel free to PM or email if you would like to keep confidential.



The photo was taken by @Howard Gordon who is a member here, a really meticulous bicycle restorer & another character.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2020)

Here's another avenue to investigate if you're looking for legends of the bike wrenching world.  He's retired now but I'm sure he'd talk to you.  I learned so much in this shop. He let anyone wrench on their own bikes with his tools, Which is crazy!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 4, 2020)

Here's my endorsement! 

Frank the Welder Wadelton out of Bellows Falls Vt is one of the most interesting, inspiring and capable bike mechanic - welder - fabricators I've ever met. He lives for and relishes solving difficult challenges. He's a trip to see in action!

Frank's background certainly qualifies him for legend staus. He started out in Chatsworth CA with Mongoose around 1979 welding forks and stems, 120 in one day was his record. There he designed the firm's Aftershock. Moving on to Yeti he welded and co designed their products for seven years. Moving East he established FTW Frank the Welder in 2003. Out of this location he's accomplished work for brands Spooky, Sinister,Vynl and Ben Serotta.

His current operation encompasses custom frame fabrication in aluminum and chrome moly, general fabrication and repair, e bikes, trikes, special needs vehicles and prototype design work. In his off hours time he wrenches on a myriad of interesting personal projects- I recently observed him tearing an old BSA 441 single motocrosser completely apart in a couple of hours.

Also housed in the shop are 1/2 dozen other operatons encompassing CNC machining, E and experimental vehicle development etc..

I recently got an opportunity to join the group and have established my own workshop specializing in Pre WW2 Balloon tire bicycles, parts sourcing, and repair.

Nate


----------



## Barto (Mar 4, 2020)

My Vote would be @TRW


----------



## spoker (Mar 4, 2020)

evan hatcher,greenfield mn  hatcher cycle


----------



## mike j (Mar 4, 2020)

Spoker have you looked carefully at what you've written. It is National Grammar day 2020, after all.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2020)

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought to myself, Oh, this is going to be good.
Kind of like when the boss hired a smoking hot chick to work with the guys on the landscape maintenance crew.
Watching the guys fall all over themselves trying to get couth was hilarious.
Watch out what you wish for.
Being on a TV show could end up being your worst nightmare.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 4, 2020)

Barto said:


> My Vote would be @TRW




Did you mean @TRM?


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Mar 4, 2020)

Keep us informed WHEN you get this show on the tube :] thx


----------



## spoker (Mar 5, 2020)

mike j said:


> Spoker have you looked carefully at what you've written. It is National Grammar day 2020, after all.



by golly clem iguess i didnt!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 5, 2020)

Maybe you could do an investigative journalism piece that tries to figure out why members of the antique bicycle community are so cantankerous and openly hostile to one another. I'd watch that.


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2020)

......


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2020)

I wouldn't say I’m legendary. That being said I'm not sure what your looking for in a restoration person. There are several well known restoration people on this page. Below are a few bikes that I  have brought back to life from the brink of the scrap pile. Feel free to check out my work on Facebook at Classic bicycle restorations.   Please note : The Black Elgin Twin Bar and the Yellow Iverson are not completely finished yet.
Good luck on your Search .


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd be more interested in seeing original bikes cleaned up. Not every bike needs to be restored. And there are only four true bike restorers that I can think of. I'm not trying to put anyone down. But the four I know of have been doing it for years and make a living at it.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 5, 2020)

catfish said:


> I'd be more interested in seeing original bikes cleaned up. Not every bike needs to be restored. And there are only four true bike restorers that I can think of. I'm not trying to put anyone down. But the four I know of have been doing it for years and make a living at it.




Agreed, I think a show of people restoring bikes would put a lot of people who aren’t in the bike hobby already under the assumption that every old bike needs a new paint job and chrome. Most of the time a bike is nice enough to where a tear down, wax, steel wool, and regreasing is all it needs and a repaint gets rid of it’s uniqueness and history.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2020)

There are two types of restoration for the most part when it comes to old / antique bicycles . There is Patina restoration ( That I do most of the time ) This is bringing back as much to original condition as possible . Then theres the repaint and chrome that to me should only be done if there is no other option. Repaint and chrome craze was big in the 1990s . Lots of good original paint restoration candidates that became lost to over shiney chrome  and Auto body shop painted nightmares. People spent way more on what the bike was worth doing this plus a lot of them where done incorrectly. Not all but most of these bikes today are worth less than half of a 7 condition original that is tastefully done using techniques that most of us practice. We all have our own methods / secrets some that are shared in this community. 



John G04 said:


> Agreed, I think a show of people restoring bikes would put a lot of people who aren’t in the bike hobby already under the assumption that every old bike needs a new paint job and chrome. Most of the time a bike is nice enough to where a tear down, wax, steel wool, and regreasing is all it
> needs and a repaint gets rid of it’s uniqueness and history.


----------



## Barto (Mar 5, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Did you mean @TRM?



Yes, Sorry got em mixed up with bearings!


----------



## eoinluc (Mar 5, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> There are two types of restoration for the most part when it comes to old / antique bicycles . There is Patina restoration ( That I do most of the time ) This is bringing back as much to original condition as possible . Then theres the repaint and chrome that to me should only be done if theses no other option. Repaint and chrome craze was big in the 1990s . Lots of good original paint restoration candidates that became lost to over shiney chrome  and Auto body shop painted nightmares. People spent way more on what the bike was worth doing this plus a lot of them where done incorrectly. Not all but most of these bikes today are worth less than half of a 7 condition original that is tastefully done using techniques that most of us practice. We all have our own methods / secrets some that are shared in this community.



Thanks for the input folks. Just to be clear, we're not solely looking at one avenue of restoration or cleanup. We're mainly looking for interesting characters that would have the skillset to do that sort of work. I'd imagine on the show there will be a good variety of projects to show the full scale of what's possible. Characters with bike mechanic skills are the key!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2020)

Barto said:


> Yes, Sorry got em mixed up with bearings!



I thought you meant TRM s wife hence TRW .


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> There are two types of restoration for the most part when it comes to old / antique bicycles . There is Patina restoration ( That I do most of the time ) This is bringing back as much to original condition as possible . Then theres the repaint and chrome that to me should only be done if there is no other option. Repaint and chrome craze was big in the 1990s . Lots of good original paint restoration candidates that became lost to over shiney chrome  and Auto body shop painted nightmares. People spent way more on what the bike was worth doing this plus a lot of them where done incorrectly. Not all but most of these bikes today are worth less than half of a 7 condition original that is tastefully done using techniques that most of us practice. We all have our own methods / secrets some that are shared in this community.




Well said!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2020)

eoinluc said:


> Thanks for the input folks. Just to be clear, we're not solely looking at one avenue of restoration or cleanup. We're mainly looking for interesting characters that would have the skillset to do that sort of work. I'd imagine on the show there will be a good variety of projects to show the full scale of what's possible. Characters with bike mechanic skills are the key!




Is this what you mean ?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 5, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> There are two types of restoration for the most part when it comes to old / antique bicycles . There is Patina restoration ( That I do most of the time ) This is bringing back as much to original condition as possible . Then theres the repaint and chrome that to me should only be done if there is no other option. Repaint and chrome craze was big in the 1990s . Lots of good original paint restoration candidates that became lost to over shiney chrome  and Auto body shop painted nightmares. People spent way more on what the bike was worth doing this plus a lot of them where done incorrectly. Not all but most of these bikes today are worth less than half of a 7 condition original that is tastefully done using techniques that most of us practice. We all have our own methods / secrets some that are shared in this community.



So when I bring out my Roadmaster that I restored in the 90's and try to sell it It will be worthless and I will get laughed off the CABE?  End up with a broken heart after all this time?


----------



## spoker (Mar 5, 2020)

if your looking for charcters who have a ton of skills look up evan hacher,been repairing and restoring bikes for over 60yrs,there for has alot of knowledge of all kinds of bikes,have had alot of questions solve with just a phone call,every bike is of course not done to wall hanging level but its how far the customer wants to go


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 5, 2020)

Tell me more about National grammar day.  Can spelling also be included? Can we make it a daily/hourly deal rather than once a year?


There, their, they're probably the most abused.
There - a place
Their - belongs to them
They're - a contraction for they are
"They're going there for their beer."

Allot - to allow a certain amount
A lot - as in a bunch of
alot  - NOT a word
"My wife does not allot me a lot of beer because of my weight."

therefore, 
there for 
"I go there for my beer, therefore I can get a volume discount."

It's no wonder that when I taught ESL students they thought English is a hard language.

Its -  belongs to
It's - a contraction for it is
"My favorite joint is Joe's. It's a shame its beer is so expensive."


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Tell me more about National grammar day.  Can spelling also be included? Can we make it a daily/hourly deal rather than once a year?
> 
> 
> There, their, they're probably the most abused.
> ...




Now that's some funny $hit right thier.    ....


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 5, 2020)

........


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 6, 2020)

Welcome to the CABE, I'd like to see a show featuring bicycle restoration, resurrections, and fabrications.

I don't see Bob Strucil on this list, he restored my Evinrude years ago for a known collector, not a character at all but killer workmanship.

I have a Hatcher restored Hiawatha Arrow, I love the paint, pins and chrome, decals were not placed where the belong  though and I find it humorous he puts his initial's on the bottom bracket.

Now for bringing a bike back from the dead @Nickinator gets my vote, what he did w/ that 1940 Huffman Big Lit Tank is nothing more than a miracle!!

-Mike


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2020)

Here are some more characters, although they look more like "the usual suspects". The top of the list is Bike Mike Kaplan, organizer of the Dudley swap & a long time bicycle aficionado. Among his many bike related accomplishments was the remake of the iconic Bowden Spaceliner. Here is Bike Mike with @catfish & Bike Mike with @dfa242 & @ Bri in Ri.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2020)

Rather than another corny show with the typical cast of characters, ie. The ner do well sidekick and the tatted up chick, why not do something really interesting, like a show on bike culture in general?
That way, you could feature all aspects of it.
It could even be international,
There are a lot of aspects of Bike Culture.
You would never run out of interesting things and people to cover.
I can see a show about a few clowns who butcher bikes and call them restored, lasting maybe a half a season at best.
Put your money where the real action is.
It’s in and around the annual running of the Tour de France. It’s at the annual Midwest vintage bike swaps.
It’s at the BMX Strand Rides, it’s following the inner city bike messengers around for a day.
Mountain Bike Mecca up in Fairfax.
Attend a Sunday ride with the Cyclone Coaster Vintage Bike Ride.
You’ll see plenty of characters there.
Get the idea?
There is a rich culture out there that have made the bicycle, their way of life.
Go find them, and you’ll find the characters you’re looking for.
People think, that Mike, Frank and Danielle are the stars of American Pickers, but the real stars that keep the viewers tuning in from week to week, are the places and people they visit.
You definitely need a charismatic host, but the focus of the show should be on the people and places that make up the Worlds Bike Culture.


----------



## kreika (Mar 6, 2020)

How about @sm2501 He owns this website!
Our tech admin @Dave Stromberger does killer paint/restorations and has his own website dedicated to bikes as well.
Then there’s Jerry Peters for big collection and a character. 
And that picker guy on TV. If you could get him to just talk about bikes and ditch Frank. Lol


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 6, 2020)

Talk to Bob in Socal classic schwinn knoweledge with a real charector twist and hands on everything from pick to paint


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 6, 2020)

Be fun to interview Steve Castelli..... Or get a debate with hobby king Mr. Leon Dixon ..... but the real deal would have been with Larry and Harvey at Memory Lane ...... Mike Fitzsimmons, Bob Strucel,  Mike Spangler and maybe if you really wanted to put on a show Pat Cafferro .... then you wouldnt be talking classic bikes but could cover new material with out the owner of cabe Scott McKaskey or Mark Mattei of Cyclesmitty in Chicago Jerry Herron and Lisa Trumble who you could say the three (with Scott) hold the hobby together


----------



## kreika (Mar 6, 2020)

I’d like to recommend the Marin Mountain Bike Museum.
https://mmbhof.org/
While your up there check out one serious cool kat @RUDY CONTRATTI 
@TR6SC is an amazing guy as well. Very gifted in the ways of bicycle and metal.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 6, 2020)

I would recommend Scott McCaskey, Jerry Peters, Jerry Berg, Bob Strucel, Keith Kodish, Pat Cafaro, Rudy Contratti, Nate Pence ....,just to name a few.  Lots of good options out there.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 6, 2020)

looks like the TV drama is already here, why watch it on TV, this is great stuff, with out paying for the show.  Im sure the guy is wring a good script right now. Dont forget Dale from Dales restoration, haha.
Also the the Ebay Bike Butcher or Butchers.


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2020)

thanks for bringing it to my attention


mike j said:


> Spoker have you looked carefully at what you've written. It is National Grammar day 2020, after all.



i wish ppl would think statements through before making negative coments about their posts,i have macular eye issues and have a difficult time with the key board,i hope you take this to info to heart so as not to make yourself look like a narrow minded fool...


----------



## 1motime (Mar 6, 2020)

Quietly watching.  Drama is a part of CABE I guess.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 6, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> ...Now for bringing a bike back from the dead @Nickinator gets my vote, what he did w/ that 1940 Huffman Big Lit Tank is nothing more than a miracle!!
> 
> -Mike




Thx for the props Mike, that big tank was pure joy to bring back. I'd say the most challenging ones for us were the Miami Flying Merkel, but top of the list would probably be the Flocycle 26x, it was a major undertaking- restoring the bent and cracked aluminum frame...locating all those rare parts....the connections we had to have to accomplish that!..not always easy to pry rare parts off collectors lol, and the credit for the frame repair definitely goes to @John, who has mad skills. Can see that bike on display at Riverside Cyclery in Ottumwa, IA, the Ragbrai often goes right by it.








						1939 Monark 26X Resto DONE! | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

This 16 month resto was very complex, it was a badly scratched, bent and broken farm bike that we restored for the original family- from the multiple aluminum frame repairs to all the missing and unusable parts-- that are rare & dang hard to find!! The stainless fenders and light are almost...




					thecabe.com
				




We have those and more before and after pics on our website, check them out for fun.

And it would awesome to see some of the talented folks here on CABE on a show, if they could stand it  

Darcie (and Nick)


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks Darcie for some fresh perspective, the proverbial train seemed to be headed off the track. If we back peddle to the original post, this kind person is just asking if we know of any reputable people in the bike restoration community with some personality ...HE"S NOT ASKING FOR DRAMA QUEENS!!!. That being said, lets let the overwhelming positive aura of the Cabe prevail. As JD says in his Sunday Show & Tell, "We like pictures". If you have someone you think fits the bill, "One picture is worth a thousand words". Let's put our best out, in a positive way.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## slcurts (Mar 7, 2020)

No one's mentioned Craig Allen yet? He restores actual old bikes, high-wheelers from the 1880s and safeties from the 1890s, making whatever parts can't be bought which is quite a few.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 7, 2020)

Craig Allen, Millville NJ for the real antique stuff.  Mostly high wheel to pre WW1 era.  Incredible work.


----------



## mueller22031 (Mar 7, 2020)

I second Craig Allen, he has done 3  high wheel restorations for me.  Workmanship is exceptional.  He is the go to guy for all things high wheel when it comes to restorations.
He always has a backlog of projects needing his services.


----------



## Indian401 (Mar 7, 2020)

eoinluc said:


> Hey everybody! I’m working with a well-established T.V production company and we’re currently looking for legendary road, mountain and street biking mechanics and people related to bike restoration.
> 
> We're on the lookout for mechanics to feature and bring some old bikes back to life on the show. This can be any sort of two-wheelers from vintage and antiques to e-bikes. Ideally some fabrication or creation wizards who are characters and known in the biking world.
> 
> Does this sound like you or somebody you know? If so, I'd love to chat more either here or via email - eoinluctysonmedia@gmail.com. Even if anybody had a tip of somebody that they had heard of, that would be amazing. Thanks!



  Cory Conyers Southside Garage - Home of Crown Custom......photogenic....very much into quality fabrication of legions restoration, from custom bicycles to vintage dragsters, new custom bikes to flawless customs from led The  sled shows of Salina Kansas to shows in the CA Valley!  Go to his face book, or you tube productions.  Big bicycle collector.  Big custom car builder, big vintage dragsters restoration.  A Bakersfield icon.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 8, 2020)

A very good candidate for a program like this would be Keith Dean. He was very active here in Calif in the 
80s and 90s restoring the full gamut of vintage balloon tire bicycles and at considerably high levels of 
accuracy and quality.  I believe he is still somewhat active in the restoration biz, but a broader brush
stroke than just bicycles.  I'm sure a wealth of knowledge and background, and also history as for 
a while he was the 'go to' guy for most of the collectors on the West Coast and put out a very 
high volume of work and was able to maintain high standards despite the work load.

Another current restorer who has been at the restoration game for a long time is Bob Strucel in Michigan...super knowledgable
and very nice dude.


----------



## stoney (Mar 8, 2020)

At first it sounded interesting but then I thought. Here we go, another half BS "reality" show about so called restorations etc. Done the way the TV producers want it done not the full truth. Half assed over inflated so called restorations like Dale whats his name in Las Vegas for Rick of Pawn Stars. I would hate to see some of the talented, admired and very knowledgable  members we have here get jerked around. Naaah.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 8, 2020)

stoney said:


> At first it sounded interesting but then I thought. Here we go, another half BS "reality" show about so called restorations etc. Done the way the TV producers want it done not the full truth. Half assed over inflated so called restorations like Dale whats his name in Las Vegas for Rick of Pawn Stars. I would hate to see some of the talented, admired and very knowledgable  members we have here get jerked around. Naaah.





well said....the media is the culprit and society at large for buying into everything they 'see on tv' or online ...
Once you are "that guy" the focus of whatever reality TV show...you're done... 
Ideally you need actors to play these roles...or attention whores who thrive amidst 
the ridiculousness of producers, writers and directors pulling the show one direction to the next.
I think CyclingDay summed it all up best...
A broad brush show that encompasses all aspects and 'culture' of the bicycle obsession...
and even go world wide with it touching on a variety of pursuits.
Focusing entirely on one particular bike restoration business or restoration service has a life expectancy of
what?  2 episodes?

I vote for a sit com, all actors, no reality, and a bicycle building business at whatever restoration / custom level...
and the drama of the dysfunctional characters and the business and personal dramas as a comedy.

Remember the hilarious sit com a while back? I think it was called "Ricks Restorations" and focused on 
complete idiotic made up and fabricated entirely white trash buffoons who couldn't restore a clothes pin if their life depended on it?
yeah.
Something along those lines...


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 9, 2020)

Email sent. I know a little bit about bikes and reality TV.....


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone else catch the iver headbadge in the video at about 2:05 ?



Krakatoa said:


> Here's my endorsement!
> 
> Frank the Welder Wadelton out of Bellows Falls Vt is one of the most interesting, inspiring and capable bike mechanic - welder - fabricators I've ever met. He lives for and relishes solving difficult challenges. He's a trip to see in action!
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 11, 2020)

I think we are already accomplishing what we think we want right here, so many great stories and interesting information at our grubby little fingertips! Once any inkling of Capitalism creeps into a concept, it begins to erode the original purpose. Long live the little guy who adds to ideas, and to all the Cabe dwellers, who are here, and all the former dwellers who preceded us. We are the movie, the series, the solution. Hooray!


----------



## Cooper S. (May 11, 2020)

I’ve been on tv a handful of times for work, so I gotta ask what channel would it appear on and who’s producing it? This just seems like a good way to artificial inflate bike prices for another few years and inspire thousands of hack job “restorations.” Maybe make a tv show about the flipping or preservation if anything


----------



## Gladiron (May 14, 2020)

For entertainment I would certainly tune in to the Boris and Vince Show. Sometimes they discuss bicycles.


----------



## tanksalot (May 15, 2020)

Gladiron said:


> For entertainment I would certainly tune in to the Boris and Vince Show. Sometimes they discuss bicycles.



One of my favorite parts of this forum is their banter .


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 11, 2021)

Did anything ever become of this?


----------



## TRM (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm guessing that Covid ended it like so many other things.

He had contacted me and I turned it down. The last time we talked he was still searching.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 12, 2021)

What might be interesting is a one-off "composite" type program. Say have a couple storylines from a couple interesting restorers going at once, and maybe cut-in relevant interviews with people who worked in the factories to build the bikes explaining what they did a little bit. I think before all of these people who worked in the factories have passed away, it's important to interview a few about what they did. Say, a restorer is busy trying to fix a frame by welding it or brazing it, you might cut-in an interview with someone from the factory who worked in the frame dept explaining how it was originally built, which would be a nice background for the restorer doing a repair. There's a little more meat there than some of the hollow "drama" segments you get on the TV reality type restoration shows (people yelling, throwing tools, etc. - doesn't do it for me.).


----------

